# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Ghost Invaders

## Alauniira

Fidèle lectrice (si, si, y en a !) du Palmipède vidéoludique, je travaille en ce moment sur Ghost Invaders, un jeu d’enquête immersif et hybride (entre ARG, JDR et GN, un peu expérimental donc) qui se passe sur Internet et dans la ville de Saint-Denis.
 Au cours du jeu, vous pourrez découvrir de nombreux événements : concerts, installations fantômes, chasses aux trésors, acteurs de rue…
 Je sais bien que certains joueurs n'aiment pas trop sortir dans le vrai monde (et encore plus dans la banlieue Nord ;) ), du coup le jeu est conçu pour être jouable via Internet dans sa majorité (sauf classe explorateur).
 Le jeu est gratuit (une inscription suffit) et propose de nombreux lots  en argent (1000€), visites inédites, bons d’achat, repas, vêtements…
 Si vous êtes curieux, venez rejoindre plus de 200 joueurs inscrits à ce jour, et tentez de remporter le jeu :
 - faites partie de l’une des 3 premières équipes à renvoyer les fantômes chez eux,
 - de l’une de celles qui auront acquis le plus de points d’expérience (XP) en faisant le plus de quêtes possible,
 - ou de l’une de celles qui auront le plus de point de prestige en participant activement à la communauté.
 
Pour vous mettre sur la voie, il est fait mention d’un sceptre disparu, et divers événement survenus au musée d’Arts et d’histoire de Saint-Denis pourront vous donner un point de départ…

Voici une bande annonce du jeu : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xq0dbt

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Conan3D

Tiens j'habite à stains. Je pense que je vais participer.

----------


## gros_bidule

Je ne vois pas encore de quel type de jeu il sagit, mais ça fait vraiment du bien de voir un travail sur le bon vieux thème des fantômes & apparitions, à l'ancienne (parc'que moi je dis, y'en a marre des zombies post-apo)  ::):

----------


## Alauniira

Merci à la rédac pour avoir publié la news, c'est très sympa  ::):  

Un ARG, c'est un jeu à réalité alternée, c'est à dire un jeu qui se passe à la fois dans le monde réel (donc dans de vrais lieux avec de vrais acteurs qui improvisent) et aussi sur des supports numériques (généralement Internet, téléphonie etc ^^) C'est souvent un jeu d'enquête (comme c'est le cas ici). Un des ARG les plus connus en France est In Memoriam de Lexis Numérique  ::):  Mais c'est quand même un genre peu connu dans notre pays (en gros ARg, il y a I love Bees, mais ça se passait aux Etats Unis bien sûr).

Comme Ghost Invaders est un projet expérimental, on décider de rajouter un aspect RPG avec un avatar, un système de groupe, des quêtes, des niveaux, des xps et du prestige ^^

----------


## Montigny

Ca a l'air sympa (j'ai adoré in mémoriam , sauf qu'une grosse partie des recherches se passait sur le web)

Donc là , le jeu est-il jouable même si on habite en province ? est-ce que sa ne pénalise pas trop de ne pas pouvoir se déplacer sur le terrain ?

----------


## Alauniira

En fait, il y a plusieurs classes. Si tu choisis explorateur, ça va être un problème, sinon pas de soucis pourvu que tu sois en groupe avec quelqu'un qui puisse se déplacer sur place  ::):  (le jeu est vraiment fait pour marcher en groupe, avec un joueurs de chaque classe, et les lots à gagner vont aussi par 4  ::):  )

----------


## Nilsou

Juste: Quelle ville de St Denis?

----------


## Conan3D

Ben, Saint Denis la ville quoi. Là où y'a la basilique.

----------


## Alauniira

Saint-Denis dans la Seine-Saint-Denis (93), la zone du jeu est entre le métro Saint-Denis Porte de Paris et le métro Basilique sur la ligne 13 (il y aussi des bus, un tramway et des rer un peu plus loin, c'est même possible de venir en voiture  :;):  )

----------


## hardork

Je recommande chaudement ce jeu, même si bon moins y a de joueurs, plus j'ai de chance de gagner  :^_^: 
Samedi dernier le soir y avait un concert de chant lyrique avec de l'orgue à la basilique, dans le noir avec un projecteur qui faisait des effets de lumières sur les vitraux c'était ambiance bien malsaine  ::wub::

----------


## Alauniira

Pour la fin du jeu Ghost Invaders, on organise une enquête samedi 28 avril (donc demain) de 16 à 18h au musée d’art et d’histoire de saint denis (22 rue Gabriel Péri, à côté du métro porte de Paris). 

Au programme : énigmes, fantômes et concert ! C'est toujours gratuit et une bonne façon d'occuper une aprem pluvieuse !

----------

